
Distributed production of N95 mask filter material. DIY with NC license - marcin_ose
Manu Prakash lab - see 1000x1000 project at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.stanford.edu&#x2F;group&#x2F;prakash-lab&#x2F;cgi-bin&#x2F;labsite&#x2F;publications&#x2F;
======
mtmail
Waste styrofoam as source, that would be excellent.

"Project 1000x1000 refers to the idea of distributed medium scale
manufacturing of N95 grade nano-fiber material across the country, in small
factories with 2-10 people involved with a capacity to make enough filter
material for 10,000 to 20,000 masks a day. This allows for an alternative
approach - where if 1000 small businesses engaged across the country - roughly
1 to 10 million masks could be produced in a distributed manner.

We propose to use waste styrofoam - commonly available everywhere - as a raw
material to convert it into N95 grade nano-fiber material which provides the
key ingredient needed for making high grade PPE masks necessary for health
care workers. "

